# Question about what's best for the dog, climate-wise...



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Living here in sweltering Florida, I often wonder about what people were thinking when they bought a long haired and large breed dog. Is it really fair to raise a longer haired dog in this kind of environment? I see happy looking dogs that are huge and longer haired, but they also always seem to be panting, slobbering and over heated. We want the "look" we want, but should we be considerate of the climate? I happen to think that we should... but I'm not always in the majority. My GSD is easily over heated here and he's of the shorter haired variety. I see long haired GSDs and other big breeds with thick coats that just seem insanely hot all the time. Curious about what people think.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I think if you have AC it's fine. It's over 100 here in maryland where we have extra warm summers, cold cold winters, and all the weather in between. We use heat and AC, have plenty of water, and exercise responsibly when it's really warm


----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2005)

Relayer,

I understand where you are coming from as I live in Australia and our summers are not easy on heavy coated breeds that have not naturally adapted to those climate conditions. It is less of an issue in the more southern part of the country but it can still get warm. I have a gsd from working lines and whilst her coat is not very heavy like some other dogs, show gsds and long coats she does feel the heat more. Gsds were not designed for our climate and looking at the native dogs (dingoes) and working stock breeds like Kelpies they do have a much shorter coat to handle the heat better.

Perhaps it is a touchy spot for some but I do have to question if we have to keep the dog comfortable under artificial means such as A/C all the time during weather conditions , is it really ethical and fair on the dog ?

I do not know the answer though, it does get complicated. For the most part gsds do better than some other breeds and as said in Oz are perhaps more suited to the more southern areas of the country. I have noticed some gsd lines do throw more shorter coats, so perhaps another consideration for breeders when selecting dogs


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I think if the owner is intelligent with their dog no matter what breed it should be ok. I am in nj and it has been unbelievably hot this summer. Yesterday it was 100 today the same. I get up extra early...( as I am falling asleep at the computer this morning with my coffee..lol) just to take Raven out before the heat and I take her out again at night as the sun is setting. Sure I would love to have her out during the day running but right now until fall comes I cannot. 
But the people who get dogs because of the way they look and don't think of the dog...like yesterday I saw a woman walking a golden retreiver at 2:00 in the afternoon. Drives me nuts!!!!!
If you have AC and follow precautions and look out what is best for the dog I think it is ok. Just think before you do anything in this ungodly heat with any dog!


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I think (but could be wrong) dogs are designed to tolerate whatever weather situation they are in... like us. their coats don't just keep them warm in winter, but insulate against heat too. 

even though to US they look like they should be miserable, they are acclimating to the temperature. kind of like people who work in the heat all day, but wear long pants and long sleeves. 

does that make sense? 

plus hopefully people use their brain and if it's too hot outside for a human, it's too hot for the dog and they all go into the ac.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't think *I* should be living in this climate! :rofl:
In the winter it's -32C, in the summer it's 32C. 
We take the dogs out early in the morning and late at night for their runs when it's hot and the cold doesn't seem to bother them at all. 
If we're talking about it being ethical/unethical, I'm not sure what breed of dog anyone in Canada could even have... Do they have naked dogs that you can dress up in weather appropriate attire? Oh wait... Those are called kids, aren't they?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

A lot has to do with being able to acclimatize. 

Most pet dogs live in homes where air conditioning controls the temperature year round so it won't be too hot or too cold. They ride in cars that have air conditioning. They go into stores and training facilities that have air conditioning. So it's no wonder that, when they actually get to go outside for walks, hikes, training, etc. they easily overheat because they never get a chance to get used to the weather in summer.

There are dogs found around the world. German Shepherds are pretty easily recognized wherever you go, and there are Shepherd-type dogs in China (the Kunming Dog), there are working German Shepherds in the Middle East, and they're all over Europe. All places where air conditioning is not the norm - most people don't have it in their homes. Most schools don't have it. Bigger stores will and many recently-built office buildings, but most homes don't. So these dogs get to get used to the weather, whether they're in Egypt or in southern France or in northern China. And, surprisingly, they do really well with it.

So I guess the real question is, do we do our dogs any favors by the way most of them are kept in air conditioning all the time in this country? Or ourselves, for that matter.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> A lot has to do with being able to acclimatize.
> 
> Most pet dogs live in homes where air conditioning controls the temperature year round so it won't be too hot or too cold. They ride in cars that have air conditioning. They go into stores and training facilities that have air conditioning. So it's no wonder that, when they actually get to go outside for walks, hikes, training, etc. they easily overheat because they never get a chance to get used to the weather in summer.
> 
> ...


I have no idea the answer to your question, but if my AC breaks.. I'm moving to the coldest climate I can find. Acclimate be damned!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

AbbyK9 said:


> A lot has to do with being able to acclimatize.
> 
> Most pet dogs live in homes where air conditioning controls the temperature year round so it won't be too hot or too cold. They ride in cars that have air conditioning. They go into stores and training facilities that have air conditioning. So it's no wonder that, when they actually get to go outside for walks, hikes, training, etc. they easily overheat because they never get a chance to get used to the weather in summer.
> 
> ...


Agree with this. Actually, being in Florida, I've seen Malinois seriously overheat much faster than the GSDs I know. I don't think the question of overheating really has much to do with the coat. 

My dogs were born and raised here in Florida. They shed out their coats in the summer, and as long as I keep them well brushed they don't seem to get unduly hot. Don't get me wrong...they do get hot. It shows in how slowly they move and yes the panting. But they're not hot as quickly as the heavy short coated Rottweilers, bulldogs, etc. My GSDs seem to be smart about it. Seeking shade, water, and rest. As long as I watch them I really have no worries about them overheating. 

Actually conditioning seems to be the answer to that. Learning to work and be in the heat is something that has to be done. I make sure there is NO extra weight on my dogs in the summer- which I'm sure makes the average pet owner wonder if I feed my dogs. A good bath at the beginning of the summer and lots of daily brushing to keep dead hair out of the coat allows air to better circulate. I will take my dogs out in the heat in the middle of the day to do obedience. I will slowly build up the time that they can go, and I will rotate my dogs through the outdoor kennel I have. They get water, shade, and a small fan to keep a breeze and they learn to handle the heat. 

So I guess my answer to that is that NOTHING, except reptiles and bugs, was really meant to live in Florida...we all just adapt.


----------

